# Ford 1500 front loader



## Tomie12345tb (Mar 20, 2021)

I am new to the tractor world and am looking at installing a front loader on my Ford 1500 and have the opportunity to buy a Holland 7308 loader and was wondering if it is compatible with my Ford any and all recommendations are appreciated


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tomie, welcome to the tractor forum.

tractordata.com lists the 770/770A/770B loaders as attachments for the Ford 1500. The 7308 loader replaces the the 770A & 770B loaders, therefore it should be compatible with your 1500. Will probably require some minor modifications. Make sure you get all the mounting hardware with it.


----------



## Tomie12345tb (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you BigT that is a big help


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

another attachment to be beware of.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

What do you mean Fred??


----------

